# 2010 MS Deer Totals



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Here we go guys, some already have a few in the books. This is easy to do, just add your onto the total from the poster ahead of you. I will start with 

1 Buck

0 Does

Tally them up and see how many we have at the end of the year.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

1 buck
1 doe


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

1 buck


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Be sure to keep a running total. 1 doe for me so far.

*Total:

Bucks - 2

Does - 2*


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

[*Total:

Bucks - 3

Does - 2*


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Hey mich buckmaster,
How about 3 running totals, bucks(with antlers), does, & button bucks ? If the hunters are honest here, we will all see what a crazy number of button biucks are taken in the month of December. For people that work are deer processing shops, muzzle season and LAS are know as bb season.

L & O


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

1 doe for me

Bucks= 3

Does = 3


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

One doe so far for me too

Bucks - 3

Does - 4

And you remember how confusing this got last year for some people right??? Let's see if everyone gets it now this year 

Sent from my DROID2


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

1 doe for me.

*3 bucks*

*5 does*


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> 1 doe for me.
> 
> *3 bucks*
> 
> *5 does*


Our household total so far is 3 does

*3 bucks*

*8 does*


----------



## motorcitykid (Oct 8, 2009)

From our camp 2 BUCKS and 1 DOE

5 BUCKS

9 DOES


----------



## iamasas (Oct 18, 2010)

> 5 BUCKS
> 
> 9 DOES


One Doe here

*5 BUCKS

10 DOES*


----------



## westmibow (Oct 28, 2009)

1 buck for me, no does yet

6 bucks 

10 does


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

One doe so far.

6 Bucks
11 Does


----------



## standsitterGJG (Sep 28, 2009)

One doe, so far....

6 Bucks
12 Does


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

One doe so far.

*6 bucks*
*13 does*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

cardiac69 said:


> One doe so far.
> 
> *6 bucks*
> *13 does*


1 buck for me

7 bucks
13 does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> 1 buck for me
> 
> 7 bucks
> 13 does
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For two in the family 5 so far.
7 bucks
18 does


----------



## sdgdh1 (Oct 18, 2009)

fishmark said:


> For two in the family 5 so far.
> 7 bucks
> 18 does


1 buck and 1 doe for me.

8 bucks
19 does


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

1 big doe for me!!


8 bucks
20 does


----------



## judaftboy (Sep 16, 2008)

2 does down!!

Bucks-21
Does-35


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Killed my second doe Saturday.

*Bucks: 20

Does: 36*


----------



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

You guys are killing all of the deer!! 

Leave some for me


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

1 doe

20 bucks
37 does


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

If you guys don't mind I got 1 7pt.
21 Bucks
37 Does


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

One buck so far (8 point)

22 bucks
37 Does


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

1 buck

23 bucks
37 does

Big T


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

1 buck
2 does

24 bucks
39 does


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

1 Buck for me..

25 bucks
39 does


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

Add one buck

26 bucks
39 does


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

1 Ten Point Buck

Totals

27 Bucks
39 Does


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

1 doe

Totals

27 Bucks
40 Does


----------



## phishon (Feb 24, 2007)

3 does and 2 bucks... 7-8 pts



totals

Bucks 29

does 43


----------



## Mark L (Mar 18, 2009)

3 bucks

9pt - 7pt - BB



totals

Bucks 32

does 43


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Mark L said:


> totals
> 
> Bucks 32
> 
> does 43


2 does for me!

Total

Bucks= 32

Does= 45


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

This year 7pt and a Doe


Total-
Does:10
Bucks:8


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

mossberg835 said:


> This year 7pt and a Doe
> 
> 
> Total-
> ...


The total now is

*33 bucks*
*46 does*


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I shot 2 bucks - a 6-point and an 8-point

Totals

35 Bucks

46 Does


----------



## michael witherell (Feb 28, 2009)

1 doe in youth hunt 1doe with bow
35-buck
48 does


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

:coolgleam 1 buck
2 does
Total: 36 bucks 
50 does


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

one of each
Bucks - 37
does - 51


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

One Buck....so far

Bucks - 38

Does - 51


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

2 bucks for me.... Doe hunting starts Dec 1 for me

Bucks-40

Does-51


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

2 bucks and 2 does so far

BUCKS-42

DOES-53


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

1 buck



BUCKS-43

DOES-53


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

1 Buck

BUCKS 44

Does 53


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Add another doe for me..

BUCKS 44

DOES 54


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

2 Bucks

BUCKS 46

Doed 54


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Bucks 47

does 54


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

one buck
Not done with the does yet

bucks 48
does 55


----------



## snake13 (Mar 2, 2009)

2 9pts and a doe from our camp

50 bucks

56 does


----------



## deride (Oct 29, 2010)

1 buck for me.


51 bucks

56 does


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

6 pt for me 52 bucks 56 does


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

3 does

52 bucks

59 does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Me and my two boy's.

3 bucks 
3 does

55 bucks
62 does


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

11/7 8 pt 11/15 spike
57 bucks
62 does


----------



## Burrfunkel (Nov 24, 2010)

_2 bucks, 1 doe _

_59 bucks_

_63 does_


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

1 buck 8pt.

60 Bucks
63 Does


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

1 buck

61 bucks
63 does


----------



## sportsmansbest (Nov 22, 2009)

2 8 points

79 bucks
83 does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Killed a nine point november 17
80 bucks
83 does

Sent from my Motorola_i1 using Tapatalk


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I took one of each.

81 bucks
84 does


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

1 buck

82 Bucks
84 Does


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

1buck



83 bucks
84 doe


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

1 buck for me 
1 buck for my son



85 bucks 
84 does


----------



## NickOfthEwooDs (Mar 23, 2009)

1 bow kill buck

86 buck
84 does


----------



## pipe dream (Aug 3, 2006)

1 doe and 1 buck with a bow.

87 bucks
85 does


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

1 buck
2 does

88 bucks
87 does


----------



## ericjaenicke (Oct 27, 2007)

1 buck 
1 doe

89 bucks
88 does


----------



## flying wasp (Aug 22, 2006)

1 EAS Doe
1 firearm season buck

90 Bucks
89 Does

Still more time to add


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

1 Buck
1 Doe 
for me so far

Total
91 Bucks
90 does


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Added a doe tonight

91 Bucks
91 Does


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

PITBULL said:


> Added a doe tonight
> 
> 91 Bucks
> 91 Does


Pitbull, you have the best signature on the whole site!!! Very good!


----------



## Designated Dave (Oct 28, 2010)

A buck and a doe with my bow and 1 doe during gun season

92 bucks

93 does


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Shot a healthy doe last night. Backstraps:corkysm55

92 bucks
94 does

Redneckman


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

2 10 pointers, 1 with my bow and 1 with my .270.....it's been a good year. Oh, and a doe during archery season. 94 bucks & 95 doe


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Taken a 3 yo archery buck (7 pt)
Taken a gun doe

95 bucks
96 does


----------



## swoopkin (Dec 8, 2009)

96 Bucks
96 Does


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

2 doe
1 buck (7point)
All during gun season


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

97 bucks
98 doe's


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

Archery buck
Gun doe

98 bucks
99 does


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

This year
1 archery doe
1 gun buck


Total
3 Doe (all bow)
7 Bucks (4 bow, 3 gun)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

Oops, I get it.

Total
99 Bucks
100 Does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

11-16-10 Chippewa county 8pt.

It's split 50-50.

100 bucks
100 does


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Alcona County 11-15-10

Doe

100 Bucks
101 Does
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gumba01 (Aug 11, 2010)

3 bucks and one doe out of our U.P. camp

103 Bucks
102 Doe


----------



## altereco (Oct 20, 2010)

104 bucks 
104 does


----------



## WTT03 (Feb 13, 2007)

1 Buck
1 Doe


105 Bucks
105 Does


----------



## jb (Sep 20, 2000)

Leelanau County, 3 1/2 year old doe (big)
105 bucks
106 does


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Lapeer County 10pt gun buck

106 Buck
106 Doe


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

Berrien County, 1 buck and 1 doe

107 Buck
107 Doe


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Missaukee County

1 buck
1 doe

108 bucks
108 does


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

109 bucks
109 does


----------



## hermit (Jul 16, 2008)

2 bucks
2 does

111 Bucks
111 Does


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

1 Buck
1 Doe

112 Bucks
112 Does


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

1 buck 
1 doe

113 bucks
113 does


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

1 buck
2 does
so far

114 bucks
115 does


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

2 more does to add to the total. 

114 bucks
117 does


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

Can we add non members totals, like my dad's and buddies deer? Or just keep it an MS thing


----------



## michigander II (May 27, 2002)

2 Bucks
2 Does 

147 Bucks
161 Does


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

1 Buck
2 Does

148 Bucks
163 Does


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

2 Bucks

149 bucks
161 does


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

2 Bucks
2 Does

151 Bucks
163 Does


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

One buck for me 152 bucks 163 doe


----------



## THEJENNIE1 (Jan 6, 2009)

1 of each 

153 Bucks
164 Does


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

1 Buck, still hunting though

154 Bucks
164 Doe


----------



## BushwhackDave (Jan 4, 2009)

1 buck 
1 doe

155 bucks
165 does


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 1, 2006)

1 buck 
0 doe

156 bucks
165 does


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

2 bucks


----------



## Thumb Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

1 buck 
3 does


159 bucks
169 does


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

1 doe

159 bucks
170 does


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

1 buck
1 doe

so far........

160 bucks
171 does


----------



## fishhawk15 (Nov 2, 2010)

2 Bucks

1 doe


162 Bucks

172 does


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

162 Bucks

173 Does


----------



## 50cal (Oct 25, 2005)

one buck 
six does

163 bucks
179 does


----------



## P&Y142 (Jan 25, 2008)

one doe

163 bucks
180 does 


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: 2010 MS Deer Totals - Page 14 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=352595&page=14#ixzz18rbPaHuN


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

1 Buck



164 Bucks
180 Doe's


----------



## cdm911 (Sep 30, 2003)

1 doe

164 bucks
181 does

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJRDDS (Dec 8, 2008)

2 bucks

1 doe



166 bucks

182 does


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

1 Buck
3 Doe

191 Bucks
240 Doe


----------



## JohnDeere (Dec 28, 2008)

1 buck
4 doe

TOTAL
192 bucks
244 doe


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

1 buck
3 does

193 Bucks
247 does


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

1 buck
1 doe

194 Bucks
248 does


----------



## Thumb Trapper (Dec 30, 2010)

2 bucks and 1 doe for me, and My Son shot his first Buck in the youth hunt. 8pt


197 bucks

249 does


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

One buck and one doe here as well.

198 Bucks

250 does


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

One buck and eight does.


199 Bucks

258 Does


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

doe

199 Bucks

259 Does


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Airoh said:


> doe
> 
> 199 Bucks
> 
> 259 Does


 
One Buck

200 Bucks

259 Doe


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

For my son and me 4 does 1 buck.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Add 3 bucks and 2 does for our group.

204 bucks

265 Does


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

2 Bucks, 2 Does.

206 Bucks

267 Does


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

1 more doe 12/30

Bucks 206

Does 268


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

wow we do a better job keeping deer kill numbers than the DNRE. Good job guys on a great season.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

2 bucks

1 doe.. Would have shot more does if i seen some close enough to shoot at!:lol:

208 bucks
269 does


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else have deer to add now that the season has ended?

Let's conclude the count and get a "final" tally.

Big T


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

1 doe

208 bucks
270 does


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

multiple hunters/kills in my area that I know about
eight bucks
ten does
two yotes


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> riverman said:
> 
> 
> > multiple hunters/kills in my area that I know about
> ...


216 bucks
280 does


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

1 buck, 1 doe.

217 Bucks
281 Does


----------

